# UM Creek 6/11



## scientificangler (Aug 13, 2008)

Did well for 8-13 inch Cutts. Rapalahunter caught several fish on his Lucky Craft Ghost minnow, including a 16-17 inch tiger trout. I did well with a small leech pattern below a yellow stimulator. The water was crazy with caddis and mayflies but no fish were rising. No pictures...sorry!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

OK, I'll bite.

What is "UM"?


----------



## scientificangler (Aug 13, 2008)

It is near fish lake. Has Colorado River Cutts in it, and some tigers which were stocked a few years back.

Here is a map of the general area.
[attachment=0:34i3e42d]Picture 2.jpg[/attachment:34i3e42d]

Where I fished was no secret spot, about a mile south of where the stream splits into the the Left and Right forks.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks, I thought "UM" stood for something. I feel much better now.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Goob, the UM stands for United Moroni. It was named by (or for) the United Moroni Brethren. A guy I know dug and dug through church history records to find that out. He offered more explanation than that, but I can't remember much more than what it stood for. I believe the UM folks had something to do with settling that area or some such.

"So where should we set up camp?"

"Ummmmmm, right here by this creek."

"Good enough for me."

:mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

LOAH is correct !! United Moroni Order....a group that also held a cattle company....the brand they used was U M ........


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks boys, interesting.

I have the book "Utah Place Names".............I was gonna look it up.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Thanks boys, interesting.
> 
> *I have the book* "Utah Place Names".............I was gonna look it up.


Book ?!?! What's a book ??

One of my favorite links....
http://books.google.com/books?id=z3Pqk9 ... t&resnum=1


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks boys, interesting.
> ...


Yeah, yeah, yeah, I hear ya.

Reading a book puts me to sleep. Googling keeps me awake.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

I love that little creek. One of my favorite memories was fishing as a kid with my dad and he was trying to instil some flyfishing knowledge into me. We followed a little ditch that joined with the main stream. It was small maybe 15" at the widest section and about 2' deep. Anyway, he says flip the fly on the other side in the grass and slowly pull it back into the water. I do as I'm told and as the fly twitched the long overhanging grass and broke free to drop into the water a fish jumps up and hits it hard! I was so surprised I fell backwards, thus successfully hooking and flipping the fish up onto shore. :lol: We continued to follow that little ditch and catch fish after fish for hours. We were just talking about heading back up this last weekend. Glad you were able to get out. I'm sure RapalaHunter needed the break from his studies. :mrgreen:


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Goob, the UM stands for United Moroni. It was named by (or for) the United Moroni Brethren. A guy I know dug and dug through church history records to find that out. He offered more explanation than that, but I can't remember much more than what it stood for. I believe the UM folks had something to do with settling that area or some such.
> 
> *"So where should we set up camp?"
> 
> ...


I think that sums up how most places were settled back in the day ... thanks for the history lesson. who needs skool *\-\* when you can simply browse the forums.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

it is also the united moroni water and irrigation company. tied to the water rights of um creek. although it is an interesting name, there is a land and cattle ranch near jacks peak nevada named the "very little land and **** few cattle company". one of my personal favorites... has a very big sign on the gate and a ratty old camp trailer just inside.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

and while we are on it, the town of veyo, north of st george stands for the
"virtuous and enterprising youth organization". the kids would ferry folks from st george across the santa clara as i am told whilst on there way up to pine valley for a respite from the heat of the valley


----------



## whiteknuckler (Apr 1, 2009)

time to break out the fly rod,


----------

